
Paul Manafort’s iCloud shows he tried to tamper with witnesses, says Mueller - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/40581169/manaforts-icloud-shows-he-tried-to-tamper-with-witnesses-says-mueller
======
equalunique
Paul Manafort getting nailed for what half of DC lobbyists do on a daily
basis. Oh, and he used a property for AirBnB, and some people didn't like
that. What a farce.

~~~
smt88
So because the corruption is widespread, no one should be punished? Or because
some of it is minor, it's also excusable?

~~~
equalunique
Try this: The people prosecuting him are arguably more corrupt.

~~~
smt88
Do you have any evidence for that, or is the Mueller investigation just a
threat to your political goals?

Thus far, people from the Bush Adm, Obama Adm, Trump Adm, Senate, and House
have expressed respect for Mueller and faith in his integrity. The majority of
both parties support him.

What do you know to refute all of that?

